# Spatchcock Turkey spine into Gravy????



## nutt (Nov 20, 2016)

I will be smoking my first turkey this week and plan to spatchcock it. Can I use the spine to make gravy?? If yes, how do I do it???

Thanks in advance for all the input!!!!


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 20, 2016)

You can boil the spine with the giblets and make a stock for the gravy.  I love giblet gravy, but my family doesn't so I just strain and use the flavorful stock for gravy.  

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2016)

You can use it for gravy, soup stock. Add the neck in there too. For an extra kick, smoke it for the first hour of your turkey smoke. Remove it from the smoker and you'll have a nice smoked gravy.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 20, 2016)

*Gravy*

Back, neck and gizzard chopped and well browned with thyme/rosemary
Add chopped onion, carrot, celery & garlic and saute with meat
Add 1 can of chicken stock, 1t each Soy sauce, Worchestire sauce and Fish sauce, salt & pepper to taste
Simmer for about 45min
Make a roux, 1 stick of butter and add flour till desired consistency, brown to desired color...  Stir constantly and DO NOT BURN.
Strain stock, add roux and cook to desired thickness.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 20, 2016







*One of the great things about making gravy this way is getting to eat all the meat off the back &neck after straining the broth off.
Delicious!*


----------



## nutt (Nov 20, 2016)

You guys *rock*!!!! thanks for the ideas!


----------



## nutt (Nov 20, 2016)

my spatchcocked bird should be done in 2 or 3 hrs at 275-300, right?


----------



## nutt (Nov 20, 2016)

it weighs 12.8 lbs


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 20, 2016)

I would think it will be done by 3 hours.  I've never spatchcocked a turkey, but my 12 pounders took 3-4 hours whole.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2016)

Make sure to ROAST or smoke the spine, neck, tail, heart and gizzard. 9X13 pan with the parts and rough cut carrot, celery and onion at 400 till good color 30-60 minutes. Add water or chixbroth to the pan to deglaze and add herbs and seasoning and simmer at least an hour. Below is a Smoked Gravy Recipe but oven as above works too...JJ

*Smokey Turkey Gravy*

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Turkey, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Chicken Broth,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1/2tsp Dry Sage (2 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Turkey is resting, dump the pan juices, veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.Bring the Jus back to a simmer. Make a Roux with the Turkey fat or butter or Mix 2T Flour and 4T Chicken Broth for each Cup of defatted Jus. Whisk together to make a Slurry with no lumps, add a little additional Broth if needed. Whisk the Slurry into the simmering Jus, bring back to a simmer and cook 5-10 minutes to cook out the flour taste and fully thicken the Gravy. Adjust the seasoning with Salt and Pepper and serve.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Turkey with plenty of Gravy and Enjoy...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like you have plenty of gravy recipes!

Al


----------

